# A Day in the Life



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

June 20, 2014

On our farm, we have a pig barn which is more of a lean-to extension of our old barn. Half of it has the pigs and the other half has a tractor and other junk . The pig barn has four pens and a storage area for feed and stuff, all on concrete. And we also have five pigs. Market Hogs: Sage, Maxwell, and Royal. Breeding Gilts: Pepper and Ms. Piggy (share a pen). So I have taken over the training of Maxwell and Ms. Piggy and they're doing good.

This morning I walked Maxwell and after fighting with him a bit, normal, we made it down to my grandpa's barn, a fair distance away, and back controlled! Maxwell used to be so bad you couldn't even get close enough to control him. Then I walked my onery Pepper and did good. So afterwards I was exhausted. And to top it off, I had to go haul 100lb of feed.from my uncle's barn (shorter distance than from here to my grandpa's). Pulling them in the cart was no problem, but those things are heavy when you pick them up(the feed)! So that wore.me.out more, plus I had to.empty one. So tiring.

Then tonight I went for a ride, skipped the pigs because they did it when I was riding (I.skipped the pigs, they still got fed lol). Roman and I had a great ride, I got.complemented from my neighbor that Roman looked good. Roman just eats grass all day so pretty much nature makes him gorgeous.  

Then after that my 2nd oldest brother and his girlfriend came by, later my oldest brother and his fiancé too. So we sat outside for a while. One of our barn cats had three kittens, one we named Spitfire because he always hisses at you. My 2nd oldest brother caught all three. The gray one we rescued from the dogs (they really want to.mess with the kittens). 

So that was.pretty much my Friday. Saturday I'm going to.learn the basics of Barrel Racing! Super excited and I can't wait! I'll post about it later today, it's already midnight. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

June 21, 2014
--------------

So this morning I had a riding lesson and I got to ride my instructor's barrel horse, Zann. I learned a bit of the basics of barrels and did two exercises. We started out doing some pivoting, where I'd walk and turn her around while pivoting. We did that for a few minutes and then moved on to counter bending which I did for about half the lesson. Zann was sometimes stubborn and a bit lazy but I didn't get frustrated. My instructor later said they most people would've gotten frustrated and given up by then.  But I still have a lot of learning to do and she said I might not even touch a pattern for a month or two.

So ya'll probably know this, I've been wanting a Mustang for some time now. I've done a whole lot of research, listened to people's opinions, and stuff. My instructor's mom was talking to my mom during my lesson about it. She said the best thing for me to do was adopt through a prison program, where inmates train the mustangs. She said if I qualified to adopt one, they'd send a trainer to come help me which sounded neat. But sadly an adoption at one of the places they did the program was earlier this month :/ I don't know, maybe I'll see next year.


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

Usually they hold adoptions once a month at prisons, I know in colorado it's a requirement to be over 18 to go to one that's held where the prisoners work, so be aware of that.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Over 18? :/ I don't you have to be 18+ to adopt. Maybe I can have my dad call the place in my state to see if we could adopt one like not on an adoption date or if not, ask when another one will be held.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

The Hutchinson thing is out of the question to me. We emailed somebody asking about it and she said there's a waiting list and it'd probably be 6-8months before we could get one. Nuh uh for me! 

But I did find a mustang that's turning a year old next month. He's up for adoption but nobody has bid on him yet. He's so cute and seems perfect. We emailed Steve about him. The gelding is halter trained, leads, loads, lets you handle his feet, lunges, and ties. 

Steve says he would be good for the beginner type adopter and said if we had books/tapes we could continue with groundwork and when the time comes, get a professional to train him. I have fallen in love with the mustang, he.just seems perfect but the downside is he's over 10 hours away from where I live but I have a few plans in mind. Anyways, I SO hope nobody will bid on him, it'll probably break my heart. And I'm hoping my dad will say 'yes'!

Now please don't be all negative about this post saying I shouldn't become attached or to forget about mustangs, I've heard it quite enough and it frankly does not change my opinion or decision. 

Well, the bidding ends in a week and so far no bids, I really hope I'll get him but I can't get my hopes to high.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

